# FYI: Topic Moved



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

The topic entitled "Reflections of an EX - C.F.S. sufferer" has been moved to the appropriate forum. You may find it, in its entirety here:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/761...02751#402102751


----------

